# Making things right



## imayearin (Nov 5, 2012)

Actually had a major company work with us









This is before, more people to blame than product. We did the reinstall, going to run new gas line just to make me feel better.


----------



## imayearin (Nov 5, 2012)

7.5 ton unit set on a 3 ton curb adapter


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice diy


----------



## yipper (Apr 4, 2013)

Very impressive...


----------

